# Saya for Misono sujihiki ?



## rdpx (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi

can anyone recommend an off the shelf saya that would be good [perfect is probably too much to ask] for a 270mm Misono dragon sujihiki? A US source would work for me right now. I have no idea how much these things cost, but I am not looking for anything expensive or handmade. I know nothing about sayas - have only even seen them in photos so feel free to educate me. Knife is currently residing in its box as if I keep it on the mag strip fingers get cut when a cupboard is opened...

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 7, 2013)

Send a PM to Korin Mari (http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/member.php/1530-Korin_Mari) and ask her about it. They should have one that fits since they sell Misono knives.

Or, you could email Koki at JCK and inquire.


----------



## schanop (Jun 7, 2013)

chubo sells misono and also has separate saya for sale:

http://www.chuboknives.com/collections/sharpening-accessories/Knife-Sheaths


----------



## rdpx (Jun 7, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Send a PM to Korin Mari (http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/member.php/1530-Korin_Mari) and ask her about it. They should have one that fits since they sell Misono knives.
> 
> Or, you could email Koki at JCK and inquire.




Thanks guys - 

I missed that one when I bought it - hadn't really thought about needing one and it says on JCK that you need to order saya with knife due to postage costs or something (cant order one alone) Maybe he would make exception as I bought knife from him.

I don't really know what I am looking at though really. Is there any difference between the Korin and Chubo ones? 

Can I assume that hand fitting is not that necessary if I buy it from someone who sells these knives?

Why do you have sayas (if you do) ?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 7, 2013)

rdpx said:


> Can I assume that hand fitting is not that necessary if I buy it from someone who sells these knives?



Most of the sayas offered are generic, in that they are made to fit a number of similar blades. The best you can hope for when you buy a knife and saya from the same place is that someone will actually put the knife in the saya and ensure that the saya is not too small. I think that if you order one from Korin through Mari, that she will ensure that someone takes a Misono suji like yours and checks to see that it fits the saya she will send you. Any saya that is not custom made is going to be a bit oversize to compensate for variations in blades. 

It's sort of a moot point as your knife is going to "shrink" as you sharpen it and a perfectly fitting saya will become loose over time.

I'll note that we have a saya maker on the forums, Lefty, of the Sharp and Shiny Shop, who is making custom sayas. He's a bit backed up right now, but the sayas he makes are a cut above a generic one. http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12562-New-Offering-Custom-Sayas



> Why do you have sayas (if you do) ?



I have several sayas, and use them when I'm transporting my knives. It's best not to store a knife in a saya because of the possibility that it may trap moisture. 

Rick


----------



## labor of love (Jun 7, 2013)

JCK also started carrying sayas. Koki can make sure it fits before you order it too.


----------



## rdpx (Jun 7, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I have several sayas, and use them when I'm transporting my knives. It's best not to store a knife in a saya because of the possibility that it may trap moisture.



That makes sense - strangely the Chubo site says "The wood cover will protect your blade from damage as well as absorb any excess moisture left on the knife."

Lefty Sayas look nice indeed. I have a piece of Huon Pine knocking about somewhere - I wonder if that could be turned into something nice? Maybe even a handle... Hmmm.


----------



## rdpx (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you Mari for getting in touch about sayas. Seems like great service from Korin. 

When I get my saya (magnolia of course) I am guessing I need to oil it. I know camellia oil is the usual but can I put anything on there? I have some Danish Oil knocking about somewhere I think. (And gallons of Textrol, though maybe that is not so appropriate  )


----------



## stevenStefano (Jun 10, 2013)

Mineral oil maybe? I use this butcher block wax on all my wa handles and sayas


----------



## rdpx (Jun 10, 2013)

stevenStefano said:


> Mineral oil maybe? I use this butcher block wax on all my wa handles and sayas



you gotta love John Lewis...... I was in there the other day and had a look at their knives. Made me feel very smug about by new Misono suji, and the price I paid for it


----------

